# komischer code



## ann (7. Juni 2001)

hi,

weiß jemand, was der der code "&raquo;" bedeutet? das wurde mir in einem html-doku (habe ich _nicht_ mit wysiwyg erstellt, sondern mit phase5 von uli meybohm) vor fast jede zeile gestellt, ich habe keine ahnung, was das bedeutet. sehen konnte ich es im textpad.

tia,
ann


----------



## ann (7. Juni 2001)

hehe, *lol* hat sich selber beantwortet. bitte ignoriert die nachricht am besten . typisch ann, warum hab ichs net gleich ausprobiert?  

gruß,
ann


----------



## Dunsti (7. Juni 2001)

Hi ann,

lass uns wenigstens nicht dumm sterben  

was war's denn ?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## ann (7. Juni 2001)

hi dunsti,

das kann ich natürlich nicht zulassen . ich hatte ein komisches-codezeichen im quelltext.. und dank meines posting hier stellte es sich heraus, dass es das zeichen für "&raquo;". vermutlich wusste ich auch mal, was es bedeutet, aber man wird alt....  

sorry also das in dem sinne unsinnige posting... ich hoffe, ihr habt wenigstens was zum lachen  

gruß,
ann


----------



## Quentin (8. Juni 2001)

ich setz dem ganzen noch eins drauf:


```
» angewinkelte Anf.zeichen rechts &amp;raquo;  &amp;#187;
« angewinkelte Anf.zeichen links &amp;laquo; &amp;#171;
```

http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml/the.htm 





gruß


----------



## ann (8. Juni 2001)

hm... warum hab ich das bei selfhtml nicht gefunden 

komisch.. gestern war wohl nicht mein tag


----------



## xxenon (8. Juni 2001)

lol, also ich würde normalerweise sagen, selber schuld wenn man phase 5 benutzt...

nehmt doch 1st Page 2000 (http://www.evrsoft.com)

aber mich würde jetzt doch intressieren wie es zu dem dings kam...

(ich mein, was hast du gemacht, wenn der das einfach irgendwo hinschreibt stört das doch bei der interprätation durch den browser 8bzw muss dir aufallen)

mfg. xxenon


----------



## Quentin (8. Juni 2001)

sorry das ich kurz mal vom thema abweiche:

@xxennon: was hast du gegen phase 5? was besseres gibts doch bitte nicht (ok, notepad, aber naja..)

1stpage? sagt dir der begriff "function overflow" etwas? *g* und diese ganzen vorgefertigten scripts sind doch bitte zum vergessen..... 

wie auch immer, bin gerne bereit das über PM auszudiskutieren 

gruß


----------



## ann (8. Juni 2001)

@xxenon

ich sags ja, es war blödheit. das zeichen war gewollt, ich hatte nur ca. 2 monate nicht mehr an der seite gearbeitet und bin dann in panik geraten, als ich das vermeintlich unbekannte zeichen sah. da textpad keine vorschaumöglichkeit bietet, bin ich gar nicht erst auf die idee gekommen, das zu testen. mein fehler, der bestimmt nimmer vorkommen wird... sorry nochmal für das posting

zum thema phase 5 kann ich jedoch auch nur sagen, was besseres gibt es nicht, auch wenn mir das ding ab und zu abschmiert (was gestern der grund zum ausweichen auf "textpad" war). 

gruß,
ann


----------



## Quentin (8. Juni 2001)

phase 5 schmiert ab? is mir noch *nie* passiert


----------



## ann (8. Juni 2001)

@quentin

das wird an meinem hang zum "vielfensterln" liegen 

ich öffne immer mehr progs, als ich es mir mit jämmerlichen 64 mb ram leisten kann (ja ja, ich weiß, ich muss aufrüsten...)


----------



## Quentin (8. Juni 2001)

*räusper*
da bist du nicht die einzige...

power x-treme situation: 3dsmax r3, ps6, phase 5, fireworks 4, window blinds, winamp (was sonst ), 3* ie, 2* nn4, 2*ns6 UND notepad....

sag mir nix von vielfensterln, gelle  :|

ok, ich hab aber auch 256 mb ram


----------

